# My pain your entertainment



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

So i got stuck the other day and instead of waiting for someone I tried to get out and got a whole bunch of traction and apparently a bw4470 transfer case can't handle the full power of a 6.5 diesel. I broke the housing of the rear output shaft and I had to get pulled out by a ton and 1 1/4 ton army truck with chains on the rear tires.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

and more pics


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Well you know the saying. If you're gonna do it, do it right! Glad you got out! Hopefully you'll be up and running soon!


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

icudoucme;1753660 said:


> Well you know the saying. If you're gonna do it, do it right! Glad you got out! Hopefully you'll be up and running soon!


Yaaa lol my 2 friends had wayyyy to much fun pulling me out. This transfer case seems to be a bugger to find


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

There are allot on flebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORG-WARNER...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20df86503d


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

maxwellp;1753827 said:


> There are allot on flebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORG-WARNER...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20df86503d


When I said that I meant used. Rock auto is a bit cheaper than that. There is one on eBay for $200 that ill be snatching up and fixing the other. I have a fixed yoke style and I've found 2 slip yokes on Craig's list for 200-400


----------

